# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  reloading 308 win

## Shahin

Hey guys so the Mrs bought me a reloading kit on Christmas and I've been caught up in life up until now wanting to give it a start! I ain't asking for an easy way, Just more of a push in the right direction for somewhat decent loads for what I've got. Would also love to know what other equipment might be required!

Here's what I've got so far-

Lee 50th Anniversary Kit - Presses - Reloading - Reloaders Supplies Ltd
Lee Reloading Dies your choice of... | Trade Me
https://www.sierrabullets.com/store/...dia-165-gr-SBT (have about 47 of these projectiles)

On the Reloaders website of the reloading kit I've got, It states I will need
"In addition to this great value Reloading Kit you will need: Die Set in your caliber, case length gauge or quick trim die in your caliber, loading tray, Reloading Manual and your consumables I.E. Brass, Powder, Primers & Projectiles."

What brand of powder, brass and primer would suit a ruger mkII m77 308. winchester with the sierra 165g sbt gameking projectile? 
Thank you all for the info in advance, always a blessing to know there's always a good fella on this forum trying to help someone out  :Beer:

----------


## clickbang

Adi powders would be a good place to start. 
Do you have anyone who can show you the basics otherwise youtube is pretty good for tutorials. 
Adi website has a load data section that I use.

Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stevodog

Cool, you'll love shooting your own loads. Heaps of data on the net or Android apps. 
Get some digital calipers and a powder trickler. I learnt on utube but is easier if someone shows you.
Use a good amount of lube and tighten the spindle really tight when full length sizing.

----------


## Shootm

Just grab some ADI 2208 some Winchester, Federal or the like cases don't need to spend a fortune. 

Hopefully someone from up your way chimes in to help you get started. I'm a bit far away.

----------


## P38

@Shahin

My favourite 308 load is

45grs  w748 powder and 165gr projectiles with federal large rifle primers. But work up to this in your rifle looking for any pressure signs.

Brass brand is not so important so long as it's all the same.

Get yourself a Lee case length gauge and cutter for 308 so you can trim your brass to length

See if you can find someone local to show you the basics too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Shahin

> Adi powders would be a good place to start. 
> Do you have anyone who can show you the basics otherwise youtube is pretty good for tutorials. 
> Adi website has a load data section that I use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk


Have looked on their website but they don't seem to recommend any load for the 165g sierra sbt, Honestly looks like they prefer hornardy in that projectile weight.
Don't know anyone that could show me. (live in auckland so probably going to youtube as I go)

----------


## clickbang

> Have looked on their website but they don't seem to recommend any load for the 165g sierra sbt, Honestly looks like they prefer hornardy in that projectile weight.
> Don't know anyone that could show me. (live in auckland so probably going to youtube as I go)


You could start with the data for the 165g hornady SP , projectile weight is the same. Start low and work your way up

----------


## jakewire

> @Shahin
> 
> My favourite 308 load is
> 
> 45grs  w748 powder and 165gr projectiles with federal large rifle primers. But work up to this in your rifle looking for any pressure signs.
> 
> Brass brand is not so important so long as it's all the same.
> 
> Get yourself a Lee case length gauge and cutter for 308 so you can trim your brass to length
> ...


And mine is
150g  SST
46.7ADI2208
2.175 with comparator

----------


## WallyR

Watching this thread with interest.
I've got 2208, variety of projectiles 125-168gn, Lapua and Federal brass, Fiocchi, Federal 210M and quite a few CCI pre-primed cases.
Loade singles up 45gn - 46 gn for testing - bolt lift, extraction, etc.
These are using CCI preprimed Lapua brass, ADI2208 and Dyer HBC 155gn projectiles for the Omark target rifle. Have a comparator, but not measured CBTO yet, as still to experiment with seating depth. Estimate jump is approximately 0.005".
Starter only.
Good luck - each bangstick is a law unto itself - Hornady setup all the way.

----------


## Feral

I have a 20" barrel with OB suppressor and went from 165 Gamekings pushed by 2207 to 150 SST pushed by 2206H (faster burn in my shorter barrel). Found i going get improved accuracy from the longer GK pill by having a touch back from the lands but I wasn't happy with the speed (high 2500's) before pressure signs were showing (very tight bolt lift at my most accurate node, still below max load). This prompted me to 2206H and a lighter pill. Marginally less accurate (seated just behind canular) but 2700fps with no pressure signs. I never tried the GK on meat but it was super accurate at the range - less than half MOA. the SST puts holes in deer pretty well so its my hunting round.

----------


## northdude

hi I'm in Auckland area I could pop around and give you a run down on what I do I load for a few different cals first thing to do is mount your press on a solid bench that's not going to move around all the time

----------


## Shahin

> @Shahin
> 
> My favourite 308 load is
> 
> 45grs  w748 powder and 165gr projectiles with federal large rifle primers. But work up to this in your rifle looking for any pressure signs.
> 
> Brass brand is not so important so long as it's all the same.
> 
> Get yourself a Lee case length gauge and cutter for 308 so you can trim your brass to length
> ...


you prefer the winchester powder over ADI, Hornady, Etc? Hmm never thought down that road, I may give it a try! What type of groupings and speeds were you getting with that set up?

----------


## veitnamcam

150interloc just touching the lands 46gr vit N140 was my most accurate load.
2208 is a good choice for 150gr and up in 308,2206h is another and better suited to the lighter weight projectiles 125 150 etc tho both can be used for both.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> you prefer the winchester powder over ADI, Hornady, Etc? Hmm never thought down that road, I may give it a try! What type of groupings and speeds were you getting with that set up?


Mv = 2680fps

Accuracy = minute of deer all the way out past 300 m

End result = bang , flop.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Cigar

My standard load for Hornady 150gr is 44gr of AR2208, I was getting sticky bolt lift and riveted primers with 45gr. Start low, as others have said. I load quite a few with 150 and 170gr flatnose projectiles (30-30 type), devastating on goats as they are designed to mushroom at slower speeds (400-500fps slower).

----------


## jakewire

> And mine is
> 150g  SST
> 46.7ADI2208
> 2.175 with comparator


Should have added
Lapua brass and Federal Match primers.

----------


## Dermastor

Honestly mate if you are new to reloading purchase Nick Harvey's Practical Reloading Manual. 

All the good intentions from fellow forum uses are probably not going to do you any good until you understand what you are doing. It will be all be over your head. Loads for one rifle are not necessarily  any use in your rifle.

Get the book and read it. 

I agree stick with the ADI powders they are made in Aussie and generally available. Get 100 cases all one brand. And make a start.

Have fun 
Jeremy

----------


## northdude

The Lee book is pretty good as well

----------


## Shahin

Was considering buying the lee book actually! btw if anyone wants these .270, .357 magnum dyes or winchester shotgun primers I'd be more than happy sell or trade them for any gear that I may need!

----------


## northdude

You could use primers for 270 in a 308 both would take large rifle primers

----------


## Shahin

wait no the .270 and .357 are dyes! haha the shotgun gun primers are the only ones I have!

----------


## northdude

OK pics aren't that clear on phone  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

Shahin The Practical Guide to Reloading
Have a look at this book and site a very good read!
Also if your stuck for space you can mount your press on a peace of 6"x2"x600mm and G clamp it to a bench/table. Then you can remove this when not in use :Thumbsup:  might want to give those dyes a good spray with CRC to kill off that rust :Sad: 
Have fun ah

----------


## lefty1

Hi , If you dont get someone to get you well started then also buy a stuck case remover for as sure a god made little apples you will forget to lube a case and they really are stuck ... Happens to the smart guys too... Rob

----------


## P38

@lefty1

Very true.

I had an occasion to use my one a couple of weeks ago loading 223 cases.

Seems no matter how careful I am I get to use this bit of kit once or twice a year for either myself or others.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## NewbieZAR

168gr Amax, 44-46gr (find your node) of AR2208, Federal match primers. Done
Will kill anything in NZ out to 500 and beyond.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, I`m a Jaffa to out west, loading .308, 3030, and 45-70 guv, so if you need a hand into reloading and a look at what gear you don`t need I can give you a heads up on it. You will definitely need a good reloading manual and a good powder scale. Take care, but have fun.

----------


## steven

If you are going to be on eTGTs 45grain behind a HBC might not register at 1000yds, 45.5gr should every time, again depending on the gun, case.

----------


## 264 Luvr

> If you are going to be on eTGTs 45grain behind a HBC might not register at 1000yds, 45.5gr should every time, again depending on the gun, case.


Perhaps I am on something also, but WTF does "eTGTs behind a HBC" mean in English, can someone translate this code for me please.

----------


## striker

HBC | Home

Silver Mountain Targets - Home

----------


## veitnamcam

> HBC | Home
> 
> Silver Mountain Targets - Home


Probably not going to be shooting Fclass with a m77 but I have been wrong before.

----------


## northdude

> Perhaps I am on something also, but WTF does "eTGTs behind a HBC" mean in English, can someone translate this code for me please.


ET,s got tits and holy bloody crap

----------


## NewbieZAR

Good choice on those projectiles, the 168 game kings are well suited to your 1in10 twist barrel. It should be a deadly combo out to about 500m.
I am also in Auckland, if you like i can show you the ropes or help you work up a load, just send me a PM.

I would load 3 rounds at , 44.5gr, 45.0gr , 45.5gr ,46.0gr using AR2208 and try them out, guarantee you will at the very least hit sub 1" groups if your rifle is right and you do your part, most rifles will be right about the 45.0gr mark with decent 165gr projectiles its not a hot load but works well, look for pressure signs but unlikely you will encounter any with this combo.

as for brass, Winchester is normally the best affordable brass but for hunting purposes any brass case will do. Buy Lapua if you can afford it, make sure that all your cases are the same brand though. Primers, any large rifle primer will do i prefer federal large rifle primers, no need for match primers.

Cheers

----------


## NewbieZAR

watch this video mate, it gives ya good info. Eric is a good guy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zSG804HwVk

----------


## Shahin

> 168gr Amax, 44-46gr (find your node) of AR2208, Federal match primers. Done
> Will kill anything in NZ out to 500 and beyond.


Hey mate looked around the last couple of days and couldn't find 168gr amax projectiles barely anywhere! Managed to score the last couple of packets from reloaders! any one know why this is? will be giving it a run for its money when I can make my lazy ass to the range  :Beer:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hey mate looked around the last couple of days and couldn't find 168gr amax projectiles barely anywhere! Managed to score the last couple of packets from reloaders! any one know why this is? will be giving it a run for its money when I can make my lazy ass to the range


Superseded by the ELDX and ELDM

----------


## Shahin

> Superseded by the ELDX and ELDM


Which is superior per say?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Which is superior per say?


According to Hornady. ..I haven't used any myself yet.....still using up 178 amax

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

> Perhaps I am on something also, but WTF does "eTGTs behind a HBC" mean in English, can someone translate this code for me please.


Sorry, etgts = electronic targets.  The ones in New Zealand from Silver mountain targets only work with a projectile that is still supersonic.  HBC is one of several 308w 155gr match grade HPBT's used. It has a secant ogive I think making its seating depth picky but its slippery.    So to be still Supersonic at 1000yds you want about 1250fps, if using a HBC projectile 45.5gr of ADI 2208 is about right.   The Nossler match with the same load will have dropped about 120fps+  so usually fails to register.

----------


## NewbieZAR

30 caliber 168gr AMAX will not be supersede by the ELD range. This is directly from Hornady and confirmed by Reloaders, it is too popular in the USA to discontinue.
Propably just low stock at the moment, try Hunting and Fishing North Shore, talk to Hennie he will see you right.

Or blackwatch

----------


## veitnamcam

> 30 caliber 168gr AMAX will not be supersede by the ELD range. This is directly from Hornady and confirmed by Reloaders, it is too popular in the USA to discontinue.
> Propably just low stock at the moment, try Hunting and Fishing North Shore, talk to Hennie he will see you right.
> 
> Or blackwatch


My bad I thought the entire range of amax had been superseded  :Slow:

----------


## Cyclops

> Sorry, etgts = electronic targets.  The ones in New Zealand from Silver mountain targets only work with a projectile that is still supersonic.  HBC is one of several 308w 155gr match grade HPBT's used. It has a secant ogive I think making its seating depth picky but its slippery.    So to be still Supersonic at 1000yds you want about 1250fps, if using a HBC projectile 45.5gr of ADI 2208 is about right.   The Nossler match with the same load will have dropped about 120fps+  so usually fails to register.


Speed of sound is about 1120 fps at sea level.

I shoot a 155gr Lapua Scenar with 44.5gr 2208 in Lapua Palma cases through a 32" 1:10 True-Flite barrel at 2840 fps. 
The projectile's still supersonic at 1000 yards and registers on electronic targets. 

I've also shot a 80gr Amax projectiles from a  Savage 223 that still are supersonic at 1000 yards and register on e-targets.

----------


## NewbieZAR

> My bad I thought the entire range of amax had been superseded


Yeh me too, the entire range but that one and maybe 1 or 2 others will be replaced.

----------


## steven

> Speed of sound is about 1120 fps at sea level.
> 
> I shoot a 155gr Lapua Scenar with 44.5gr 2208 in Lapua Palma cases through a 32" 1:10 True-Flite barrel at 2840 fps. 
> The projectile's still supersonic at 1000 yards and registers on electronic targets. 
> 
> I've also shot a 80gr Amax projectiles from a  Savage 223 that still are supersonic at 1000 yards and register on e-targets.


From experience of our etgts at Trentham anything less then 1200fps is unreliable.   So same load of 45.5gr of 2208 with nosslers the ones that registered had about 1170fps maybe 2 out of 5 or 6 (sat there did that)  45gr behind a Nossler will not register at all.  Generally HBC and the Lapua seem very comparable in terms of BC showing 100fps more than nosslers from what I can see, 45.5gr of 2208 for them seems 100% reliable, this is probably gun dependant, the last barrel it had wouldnt register at all at 1000yds we had to bin it.

----------


## WallyR

@Shahin
If you want some HBC 155gn to play with - I've got a few spare (15-20) that I can let you have.
You cover post - PM me with addy mate.
Cheers

----------


## Shahin

> @Shahin
> If you want some HBC 155gn to play with - I've got a few spare (15-20) that I can let you have.
> You cover post - PM me with addy mate.
> Cheers


Really mate? Shit I really appreciate that!  :Thumbsup:  a pm coming your way.

----------


## WallyR

> Really mate? Shit I really appreciate that!  a pm coming your way.


In the post tomorrow morning - 20 off 155 gn HBC and 10 off A-max 155gn.
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shahin

> In the post tomorrow morning - 20 off 155 gn HBC and 10 off A-max 155gn.


Hahaha cheers mate, You're the man!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300AAC

Hi @Shahin. If your still after 168amax still stock them at BLACK WATCH RELOADING - Black Watch Reloading
Cheers

----------


## Shahin

Here's how she's started out since my last post! Ran out of gun safe room so bought a rack and installed her whilst been starting to load 168  amax with 45gn of 2208 federal large primers and winchester brass. OAL 2.82. Have the same recipe in 5 rounds of each with different powder variation (+/- .5-1gn) Will be taking these to the test in the next couple of sundays  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shahin

Excuse the deer skin  :Omg:  couldn't incorporate it in the other photos  :Wink:

----------

